

Do you think this form of interactive timeline could prove useful? - alexkearns
http://www.tiki-toki.com/timeline/entry/6306/Category-Band-Timeline/

======
alexkearns
Hello. Single founder here. Developing web-based interactive timeline
software. We've just launched a major new way of viewing timelines, and would
love some feedback. We've also redesigned our home page: <http://www.tiki-
toki.com> (it was previously just a full-page timeline).

------
anteyekon4myst
Useful yes (I work with a lot of temporal visualizations) and I would use it
but...

Free Version is limited to 1 timeline. You're not going to generate enough
engagement/ commitment off of your freemium model especially since it's just a
point solution (only one novel type of visual narrative). No one will feel
like they need it or are comfortable with it enough to purchase.

My suggestion. Increase freemium to three timelines. 1.Give people a chance to
do cool things with it and experiment.. 2\. Because the temporal aspect is
only a part of a story, I would suggest working on product integration
(Powerpoint or one of its alternatives, Prezi etc.) 3\. Or an alternative
strategy would be to get a few types of clean slick visualations. I could see
people paying for a package.

~~~
alexkearns
Thanks for the useful feedback. Just to clarify. The banded timeline is a new
way of showing timelines with our software. We also have a standard way
ofshowing timelines, an example being: [http://www.tiki-
toki.com/timeline/entry/43/Beautiful-web-bas...](http://www.tiki-
toki.com/timeline/entry/43/Beautiful-web-based-timeline-software/)

And we're also working on a Gantt chart style visualisation, which might fit
in with your suggestion 3.

Not sure about integration with PowerPoint and Prezi. Don't get me wrong. It
is a great idea. But our timeliness are in HTML/CSS and JS, so am not sure how
easy (or even possible) it would be to integrate with them.

Maybe I am being a bit mean with the number of timelines in the free account
but I worry that if I give the free accounts too much, no-one will upgrade.

Anyway, you have given me food for thought. Thanks!

~~~
anteyekon4myst
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/interactive/2011/jul...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/interactive/2011/jul/21/phone-
hacking-what-happened-when) you should remodel that in your software. The
gaurdian's version is very clunky.

------
genrand
I think it's very nice. I would like to see the ability to integrate it into
other projects, to buy it as plugin instead of a monthly subscription service.

I also think you should give more details on how to create and embed a
timeline, a video of the proccess would be excelent.

nice job!

~~~
alexkearns
A video tutorial would be great. And is definitely something on our todo list.
Along with a FAQs and other useful stuff.

